# New to MA having trouble with workouts!



## madiun (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi there!!!

I'm glad to have found a forum to discuss MA on, i started doing a type of korean martial arts no ones prolly heard of, called hanmudo

its kind of a synthesis of several martial arts, taekwondo, hapkido, and judo.

Anyway i started doing it about a year ago then stopped, and now want to get back into it.

The thing is i kinda want to have a sort of a daily workout routine to improve my fitness as well as attending MA, since not goign i have become really unfit. it goes kinda like this:
Daily:

Jog, 120 skips on skipping rope
Punching bag work
25 closed fist pushups (i wasnt kidding when i said i was unfit)
30 pushups
60 situps
planks, held for 1:30 mins.

Any reccomendations on what else i should do???
i'm not sure what other exercises i should do to improve strength/flexibility/agility\

I also heard that the tricep muscles are the most important muscles for punch strength, what type of pushups would be good for working out these muscles.

Thanks in advance Ya'll!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 25, 2007)

Just remember first and foremost to take your time and pace yourself, you don't want to do too much too soon or you end up doing more bad than good.

That's a pretty good routine you have going there, though personally I would also add body weight squats, as many as you're comfortable with.  My personal preference would be to substitute crunches instead of sit ups, I find that sit ups can take too much of a toll on the lower back.  

There are so many different variations of push ups I'm not sure I can't think of them all.  Wide-arm push ups are good, diamond push ups work the triceps well, staggered push ups work biceps and triceps.  If you really want to make the triceps burn dips are a great exercise and can be done almost anywhere.  If you want to work on body strength and flexibility I would suggest some isometric exercises.

Hope this helped and best of luck above all just remember to keep your goals in sight train hard be true to yourself and you can't fail!​


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 25, 2007)

Good list you have there!  I would echo the recommendation above me and say that you should take it easy and build up.  If the list you gave is good for you and doesn't produce excessive soreness, then stick with it and add to it gradually.

If you do a search online for "body weight exercises" you'll find a wealth of knowledge.  

I might also steer you towards workout plans made by a fellow named Matt Furey.  

Good Luck!


----------



## thardey (Sep 25, 2007)

I would just like to add that the number of pushups is not always the answer -- I would rotate between doing a lot of fast pushups, for a week or two, then do some slow, controlled push-ups, maybe only 15 or 20, then do a couple of weeks of clapping push-ups, for explosive power.

But over all, if you want to get in shape to do your style, then do your style. The best way to get in shape for running is running - the best for kata is to do kata - the best for punching is to punch, shadow boxing and against a bag.

If you want to get in shape in general, that's always good, and there's some great advice here, as well as the "Health tips for the Martial Artist" forum. If you want to be faster/better balanced/stronger in hanmudo, do hanmudo!

Welcome to MT!


----------



## searcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you had a fitness assessment?  Or a physical from a doctor?

You might want to get one done and talk to a personal trainer.


----------



## Jai (Oct 13, 2007)

Just like everyone else has said, Pace yourself. Do what you feel comfortable with. Just because you can't do 200  push ups in less then a minute doesn't mean anything. 
The biggest single training issue I have seen is people pushing themselves to hard, to fast. A slow build up is more important that destroying your body.
The work out you have listed is a good one, the only thing I can say is stick with it a few weeks, then change it up a little. Change the type of push ups, and maybe go up by 5, if thats to much, lower it to a comfortable level. Then build up again. Good luck to you!!


----------



## still learning (Oct 14, 2007)

madiun said:


> Hi there!!!
> 
> I'm glad to have found a forum to discuss MA on, i started doing a type of korean martial arts no ones prolly heard of, called hanmudo
> 
> ...


 
Hello, You may want to go by time on the jump ropes (example, build up to 10 minutes,than add more as the months go by).

Ladders: run short distance at full speed,squat down to touch floor, and increase each distance back & forth for about 20 times and build up to 50?

Just doing squats will build stronger thighs too..work up to 100 and more in time!

These are just some other ideas you may want to try! ..........Aloha


----------



## Yeti (Oct 18, 2007)

madiun said:


> Hi there!!!
> 
> I'm glad to have found a forum to discuss MA on, i started doing a type of korean martial arts no ones prolly heard of, called hanmudo


 
Ha! That's where you're wrong!
I trained HMD in New Hampshire under Mike Duffy and then later informally under Bryan Goza who I think earned his 3rd Dan in Mississippi. It's a great system. 

Welcome to the boards.


----------

